# Pork Turn In Pictures



## Finney (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay... What's wrong with these pictures?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the chunks might be a bit on the large side too.  Also, it looks a little dry to me (Prolly just the pic).  I prolly would have added the additional rub and tossed the meat before putting it in the container and maybe spritzed it a bit with AJ.


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I've been told that Judges like a few big hunks with a lot of chopped up pieces. I would venture to say that there might have been too many big pieces in the box.


Maybe BFD, but those top pieces are on a bed of chopped BBQ at least 1 - 1 1/2 inches deep.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

If I missed it, I appologize, butt, what were the marks?


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> If I missed it, I appologize, butt, what were the marks?


I don't know???????????????????????????????????     #-o


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 26, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Okay... What's wrong with these pictures?
> 
> Well for my part I would say one to many big pieces.


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2005)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Well for my part I would say one to many big pieces.


Damn you, Walter Brooker Jr.....   lol 8-[


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 26, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Well for my part I would say one to many big pieces.


Damn you, Walter Brooker Jr.....   lol 

Heck thats the nicest thing anybody has said to me all day , LOL. :razz:


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 27, 2005)

Chris it looks to me like you need more shine to the box. I don't know what sanctioning body you are cooking for but KCBS allows garnish which makes the box look less stark. If you spray with a mix of apple juice and corn syrup/maple syrup it would make your product shine. Here is one of ours from New Holland PA that came in 6 th, it was taken before we sprayed the "glow wax" on it. 

http://www.lostnationvt.com/newholland05.htm

Rich Decker
Lost Nation Smoke Company


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 27, 2005)

Wrong link, sorry I'm new at this computing thing.

http://www.lostnationvt.com/images/newholland05_43.jpg

Rich Decker
Lost Nation Smoke Company


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry, here goes...

Chunks are too large
indiscriminate rub all over, visible on meat and on box
meat looks dry
perhaps a spritz of apple juice for sheen or juice from the meat 
lacks eye appeal, doesn't jump out at me and yell "EAT ME"

Just trying to help.


----------



## Finney (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't worry about your comments guys... I wouldn't have asked if I didn't want to 'hear' them.  First time doing this and want to know more.

SC BBQ Association doesn't allow garnish.

You're right there are some areas with a heavier amount of rub.

I 'think' the rub on the box got wiped off before turn in.

It had some of my ('sort of' Lex. NC) sauce on it... but drizzled not sprayed on.

Meat didn't taste dry.  But will add something so it doesn't look dry in future.

We had the pulled pieces sitting on a bed of chopped to give the judges choices of what they wanted to try.

Once again... thanks for the comments.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2005)

Chris, The rub on box is a no - no. Nobody used a garnish so that wouldn't be an issue. Doesn't look as dry as most said, if you look you can see a little sheen. I didn't taste it, so can't give you thought on that, but the rub on it just at the end could hurt your texture. If it doesn't desolve, it will give a gritty texture. Now if you sent me a sample, I'll let you know about taste.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I did the box, so Finney, looks like your lousy tasting bbq wasn't the only reason we were in the bottom half.  Thanks for the honesty.  We're learning.


----------



## Finney (Sep 27, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Well I did the box, so *Finney, looks like your lousy tasting bbq wasn't the only reason we were in the bottom half.*  Thanks for the honesty.  We're learning.



 :tant:


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 27, 2005)

I would have no problem with the larger chunks but the raw rub is problem as BobT said. The main thing is the what chunks to put in the box, I would not use any white muscles only the dark muscles for chunks (much more moisture in those muscles). 
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Jim.  There was only so much I could do with Finney's pig.


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Capt
How many butts did you cook?
Jim


----------



## Finney (Sep 27, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Thanks Jim.  *There was only so much I could do with Finney's pig.*


 :tant:  I'm starting to see a trend here.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2005)

8 butts.  3 wsms holding 2 each, 2 left over we just threw on the gasser.
After conferring amongst ourselves, we chose Finney's to turn in.  Hell, even I voted for it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2005)

ya know, while arranging the box, it didn't look dry at all.   Course it could have dried out some more while waiting to be presented to the judges.


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Did you inject




Did you inject?
Jim


----------



## Finney (Sep 27, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Did you inject
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes....

and Yes.  8-[   Filled 'er up.  
That is actually what part of the color you are seeing is.  Some is 'sauce' and some is rub.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2005)

mine too, and one of our voters told me mine was mushy...maybe I overinjected....


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Capt
The injection if was heavy in acid it could cause a mushy texture but I would guess it was over done. 
I use thumb size chunks, only the dark muscles and would hit with thin sauce (not cooking in SC it would not be a vinegar sauce). 
Dark muscles look more moist than the white ones also.
You can use the juices from the butts (if you foil and hold) to add moisture to the over all turn-in just don't over do it.
Jim

PS What was the sauce?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments and advice everyone!  We're a learning team!  The pork absolutely does look dry in the pic's but it was actually very moist!  This whole presentation thing is new to us and we'll only get better from here!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2005)

Jim there was vinegar in my injection.  Guess I'll go with straight apple juice next time.  I pulled the butt at 193.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 27, 2005)

Another question... I realize you guys were in Myrtle Beach but did most of the teams you talked to use a vinegar based sauce for their pork there? Did you talk to any that went with a sweeter KC style sauce?


----------



## Finney (Sep 27, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Capt
> The injection if was heavy in acid it could cause a mushy texture but I would guess it was over done.
> I use thumb size chunks, only the dark muscles and would hit with thin sauce (not cooking in SC it would not be a vinegar sauce).
> Dark muscles look more moist than the white ones also.
> ...



Injection or finishing?

Mine was:
Injection was AJ and rub.
Finishing was AJ, vinegar, and rub.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2005)

I just rubbed, no injection.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

The guys that kicked my butt in WV did inject.  I didnt ask them what it was.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2005)

my injection was app vin and aj with sugar.

mu finishing sauce was the same with more vinegar.

In SC, you can get mustard, KC style, and both vinegars.  Most used
vinegars.


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback.  Especially the specific feedback provided by Jim Minion. I will be adding that to my turn-in box checklist.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 27, 2005)

I dunno.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 27, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Rich Decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to go to the site first... then the pic will work. It's a server referral thing.... Oh and be carefull of what you say to Rich about his stuff ... He's sensitive.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:    :!:  Just kidding Rich.


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 28, 2005)

Capt
If you were to inject with a recipe that included pineapple or papaya juice that could cause the texture to go mushy. The enyzmes cause the protein to brake down. Meat tenderiziers are made from Papaya. From what your saying your finish temp went to high would be the logical conclusion.
Jim


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 28, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> my injection was app vin and aj with sugar.
> 
> mu finishing sauce was the same with more vinegar.
> 
> ...




Heck I will never turn done Q of any type or sauce I love am all !!!! :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 28, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Capt
> If you were to inject with a recipe that included pineapple or papaya juice that could cause the texture to go mushy. The enyzmes cause the protein to brake down. Meat tenderiziers are made from Papaya. From what your saying your finish temp went to high would be the logical conclusion.
> Jim



See Cappy, I told you to pull it sooner!!   8-[


----------



## Finney (Sep 28, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could have been that only the piece of meat Big GQ picked to sample was mushy. 8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 28, 2005)

There really isn't all that much to add fellas.  Appearance is only a small piece of the total score.  I thought the box looked better than average of what I normally see.  Provided you wiped out the raw rub.  We like to mix the spices with a little thin sauce and mix it in to get a moist look.  A spritz of apple juice and honey or oil just prior to closing up the box is a must.  Post it up for Juggy, see what it brings.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2005)

Welcome Big Ben!

This contest did not allow garnish.  How about giving us your opinion based on the appearance not counting the garnish.


----------

